#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-01-14
<Ameer> gHey Matt
<Ameer> Is Paul here?
<Ameer> Hi Paul
<PaulK> what's going on (matt on here too i see)
<Ameer> Yeah I see his name here but not sure if he is online ?
<PaulK> i am looking at a couple of turnkey centos pbx's (all do seem to run a full lamp stack with asterisk and other servcies)
<PaulK> I am wondering if that is in fact a standard setup....that's a lot to lock down
<Ameer> yes, it's really a lot to lock down.. especially that we don't know yet what version of Apache / PHP we will have tomorrow.
<PaulK> I here that!....I am still @square one with trying to find a prebuilt one ....I found the very lengthy directions for building the enitre thing from source but that just sounds like crazy talk to me
<mattva01> hey i'm here
<mattva01> let's move to #ccdc-dc
<PaulK> alright!
<Ameer> ok, I will go there
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-01-15
<kjcole> on my way...  see y'all soon @ TOI.
<bcurtiswx> TOI :)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-01-09
<bcurtiswx> kjcole_, and there's our new meeting bot
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-01-08
<swift110> https://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2014/09/09/apple-apple-apple/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-01-11
<ChinnoDog> If anyone knows college student in the DC/NoVA area that is at least a sophmore there are some intership opportunities at my company.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-01-12
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-11
<swift110> hey
<swift110-phone_> Haven't seen anyone here in forever
<adom> we're here... ;)
<swift110> wow hey adom
<swift110> finally someone speaks here
<adom> I check in from time to time...
<adom> but if you need to chat with anyone you can mention them and that may bring them online to check in
<swift110> I see
<swift110> This is the first time I have ever seen someone else in here speak lol
<swift110> I thought everyone else died
<swift110> so how are you adom
<swift110-phone_> Ok
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-12
<ChinnoDog> not dead \o/
<swift110-phone_> Hey ChinnoDog nice to see you
<ChinnoDog> swift110-phone_: I am always around. What's new?
<swift110-phone_> applying to jobs
<ChinnoDog> swift110-phone_: What kind of jobs?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-13
<swift110-phone_> Help desk and administrative assistant
<ChinnoDog> None of those open at work. Just engineering positions. :-(
<ChinnoDog> swift110-phone_: Could probably move from help desk to jr engineering position if you know enough Linux / Unix.
<swift110-phone_> That would be cool
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-14
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-01-08
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110-phone__
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-01-09
<swift110-phone__> hey all
<swift110-phone__> how are you ChinnoDog hopefully you will return to my channel
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-01-10
<ChinnoDog> swift110-phone__: lol. I'm here every day.
